# JACKPOT OF A SITE



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I was surfing the net looking for a pattern of one of the members and came across this site. It has just about everything. I found some of the items are no longer available but the majority are.

http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/

All I can say is OH NO!! A hundred new patterns to consider making.


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

Great site. I bookmarked it because I intend to learn to crochet. Thanks.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You Tenaj for Sharing the Mother Load. I just checked the website out and it made my head spin there were so many items to chose from.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Is there such a site as this for knitting patterns???



tenaj said:


> I was surfing the net looking for a pattern of one of the members and came across this site. It has just about everything. I found some of the items are no longer available but the majority are.
> 
> http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/
> 
> All I can say is OH NO!! A hundred new patterns to consider making.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

tenaj said:


> I was surfing the net looking for a pattern of one of the members and came across this site. It has just about everything. I found some of the items are no longer available but the majority are.
> 
> http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/
> 
> All I can say is OH NO!! A hundred new patterns to consider making.


Tenaj. That brings back childhood memories of when we all turned our names back to front, so I was Tenaj Yrrek.

Are you really a Janet?


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are just a few for knitting. I just typed 'knitting patterns' into my search engine. But beware there are 1000's of patterns. I spend hours surfing for them. Happy Knitting

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory.php

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/patterns.htm


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

You are the first person who figured it out! It made me smile that there is someone who understands it.

Yes my name is Janet.

You made my day


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

tenaj said:


> I was surfing the net looking for a pattern of one of the members and came across this site. It has just about everything. I found some of the items are no longer available but the majority are.
> 
> http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/
> 
> All I can say is OH NO!! A hundred new patterns to consider making.


WOW! I couldn't believe my eyes. Its going to take a weekend to look over ALL those patterns. Thank you for the link.


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

I went to this site (just for a peek) and spent 2 hours there. I can't believe the patterns. And, I found the "law on copyright" there on one of the sites also. Lots and lots of info. I only got a little ways in the listings because there was other stuff to learn on those sites besides just the patterns! Thanks a heap and a bunch.


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Everytime I go on this site my computer becomes unresponsive. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

tenaj said:


> I was surfing the net looking for a pattern of one of the members and came across this site. It has just about everything. I found some of the items are no longer available but the majority are.
> 
> http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/
> 
> All I can say is OH NO!! A hundred new patterns to consider making.


* Woah* :shock:
(gasp, gasp, gasp) 
*I'm hyperventilating:!:*


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

WOW! Everthing anyone would ever want.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

tenaj said:


> I was surfing the net looking for a pattern of one of the members and came across this site. It has just about everything. I found some of the items are no longer available but the majority are.
> 
> http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/
> 
> All I can say is OH NO!! A hundred new patterns to consider making.


This site is TROUBLE!!!! Thank you!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I went onto the site and all I see is a bunch of words. How do you use it.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> I went onto the site and all I see is a bunch of words. How do you use it.


you just click on the specific pattern you're interested in and you should be connected to the pattern


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I went on this site and my computer told me to get out of it because it was making it run slow. I got out.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lainey2 said:


> Dimples16 said:
> 
> 
> > I went onto the site and all I see is a bunch of words. How do you use it.
> ...


I don't see any patterns.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> Lainey2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dimples16 said:
> ...


I just opened it again. The patterns are listed under crochet poet's pattern collection and is divided into different categories. Is this what you're seeing?


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lainey2 said:


> Dimples16 said:
> 
> 
> > Lainey2 said:
> ...


Thanks'


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> Lainey2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dimples16 said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dkeith said:


> Everytime I go on this site my computer becomes unresponsive. Does anyone else have this problem?


Yes, that happened to me, also, so I backed out quickly.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

dkeith said:


> Everytime I go on this site my computer becomes unresponsive. Does anyone else have this problem?


Yes I just now tried the site and that is what happened. Don;t know why but I don't suppose it does my computer any good.


----------



## Hagridsmom (Jan 25, 2011)

dkeith said:


> Everytime I go on this site my computer becomes unresponsive. Does anyone else have this problem?


yes. It even says there is a script that is making IE run slowly. so I clicked off for now. All I need is a site with lots of free patterns!


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> Dimples16 said:
> 
> 
> > Lainey2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Lainey2 said:


> Dimples16 said:
> 
> 
> > Dimples16 said:
> ...


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

I am scared to go on that site even though it looks like it has a lot of nice patterns. All I need is anything slowing down my computer. Oh well, I think I have enough patterns for awhile to keep me going.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx. But now my head is spinning. Not enough time....LOL


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

This has been my "go to" site for some time. Cyn's collection has knitting and crocheting links, but it's not nearly as large...

www.myhq.com/public/c/y/cyn5/


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

This has been my "go to" site for some time. Cyn's collection has knitting and crocheting links, but it's not nearly as large...

www.myhq.com/public/c/y/cyn5/


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW! You weren't kidding about this site. Thanks! Now, I'll never get the yard mowed, house cleaned, ironing done, knitting finished..............sigh!


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

tenaj said:


> I was surfing the net looking for a pattern of one of the members and came across this site. It has just about everything. I found some of the items are no longer available but the majority are.
> 
> http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/
> 
> All I can say is OH NO!! A hundred new patterns to consider making.


Wow, you did hit the jackpot. I've crocheted for years and am now learning to knit. I love to crochet though so I'll be using this alot.


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't access any patterns either I do see the poets corner patterns but it won't let me do anything with it

Anne


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, Jeepers! I am not going to live long enough to accomplish all these patterns!!!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. What a great site for crocheting. Thank you again. Have bookmarked this one.


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

That site is unbelieveable. I never seen so many patterns in one site. It will take me weeks to check it all out. Ha Ha. Thanks for telling us about it. Mary


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I found that site awhile back guess I should've shared  It is great


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You Mary. I think with these new and awesome sites out fingers will be nubs,Tennis elbow and Rotarcuff problems...ROFL.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Crocheted tampon,the mind boggles,didnt dare look haha!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't look either..yikes!!!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Crocheted tampon,the mind boggles,didnt dare look haha!


It looks like the weiner warmer a friend of mine had me knit for her DH who was going to Alaska.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks tenaj for this site. It is great. Rene


----------



## nymboida (Mar 20, 2011)

SUPERB.many many thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

